# our newest boy



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Oh, he is indeed beautiful. Love his fluffy ears. Congrats!


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

What a stunner! My llamas are not registered and are not tame, but I love them just the same. They were basically rescues. I am really struggling knowing I have to find a home for them when the house sells.

Anyway Jacks is just beautiful. I love his coloring.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Jacks is a great looking boy. Those curly ears are great.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

What intriguing looking animals they are! He is very pretty! 

What are they like? Would you consider them pets? (as in how tame are they?) What do they eat?? (sorry for all the questions, they must be very interesting to keep!)


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Oh my-he is just adorable!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

He's just gorgeous! Remember to post photos when he's shorn.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

Emma&Tilly said:


> What intriguing looking animals they are! He is very pretty!
> 
> What are they like? Would you consider them pets? (as in how tame are they?) What do they eat?? (sorry for all the questions, they must be very interesting to keep!)


They are wonderful. I've bred, trained, & shown them for 15 years & can't imagine not ever having them. 

They have a similar personality to a cat (odd, I'm not really a cat fan) where they get really attached to one person, but are kind of stand offish to others. I take mine to nursing homes & bible schools for visits. they use a communal dung pile naturally, so they don't mess inside the buildings.

They KNOW that they are beautiful & get upset if you mess up their fiber or ignore them; a few of mine have been known to pose when a camera comes out! 

All of mine can be handled very easily, haltered in the field & 2 of my boys will "kush" (lay down) when I snap my fingers. they have comparable intelligence to a poodle or border collie & can be clicker trained to do just about anything you can think of. 

they are partial ruminants (they have 1, three chambered stomach, rather than 4) and thrive on very little hay/grain; mine are on pasture 8 months out of the year.

of course, just as in any species, there are those that are hateful, nasty, & skittish. they all spit, but it takes alot to get them too. they are natural guard animals; I've watched my old boy kill 3 coyotes that came after my babies & goats.

I'll be posting lots of new pics in May. all 7 will be getting their summer shearing & we have 2 new cria (babies) coming.:


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He is gorgeous.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Beautiful colouring - will he stay that colour or change as he gets older. He looks quite big, so how big is a Mini llama


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

LOVEisGOLDEN said:


> They are wonderful. I've bred, trained, & shown them for 15 years & can't imagine not ever having them.
> 
> They have a similar personality to a cat (odd, I'm not really a cat fan) where they get really attached to one person, but are kind of stand offish to others. I take mine to nursing homes & bible schools for visits. they use a communal dung pile naturally, so they don't mess inside the buildings.
> 
> ...


Thanks for all that info, they sound wonderful, I am so impressed that you take them to nursing homes etc, that must be quite something!! It is my dream to own a bit of land and keep chickens, maybe a rescued donkey a couple of pigs and now perphaps a llama could be added to my weird little herd!


----------



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)

He's so cute! How fun for you.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

goldensmum said:


> Beautiful colouring - will he stay that colour or change as he gets older. He looks quite big, so how big is a Mini llama


He will stay the same color as he ages, you'll just be able to see it better after his first shearing this spring.

He's actually very tiny! only 90 pounds & 32 inches at the shoulder. adult minis average around 150-200 pounds & must be under 38 inches for males, 40 inches for females (foundation stock).

standard llamas are around 275-350 pounds and stand 45+ inches at the shoulder.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

for a comparison, here he is with his dam, she stood 42 inches.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Jack is lovely and those EARS! Bet they are sooooo soft, and they are beautifully curved

My neighbor's llamas routinely open their fence and visit me


----------



## OceanTheGolden (Mar 22, 2008)

I didn't even know you registered and showed llamas! Guess you learn something new everyday x) 

He's lovely, looks like a dream! Hope all goes well with him and you win many ribbons!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I don't know anything about llamas, but he sure is cute! makes me want one to pet and pester.......

I can't have one, I can't have one......

I can't wait to see baby pictures.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

He's so handsome!!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

He is so beautiful....I cant wait to see more pictures!


----------

